# Transfer from bottle to cup for milk



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Help please! I have also posted this on the feeding section but was keen to get some prfessional advice too ........

DD is now 8 months and quite enthusiatically drinks water from a sippy cup.  I now want to make the move to put her milk into something other than her usual bottle.  But I really need advice as to what is best to try - there are TONS of options on the market and I just left mothercare completely bemused.

I don't want to just try a sippy cup as had a nightmare with DS having his milk in them, I think I need something with a valve but those teats seem hard, so am looking for something with a valve and a soft teat - but also something that will hold a good 8oz (and is dishwasher and microwave streriliser safe)

To my shame DS (who is now 3) still has his morning and night milk from a bottle.  He is perfectly capable of drinking from a glass but insists these two milk drinks be from a bottle.  I was always relaxed about this as he has a good appetite, no problems with speech and has no other 'comforters' so I decided not to get too het up about it.  He drinks very little esle all day so I have always been more concerned that he get some fluid into himself.

However, I am determined not to go down the same route with DD and want to transfer her early before she realises!  (I will then also tackle DS - biut will need a different approach)

Any advice would be hugely appreciated
DC


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Delores,

Sorry for the long delay in reply, work has been hectic as is life at the mo  

How are you doing with dd?? Have you managed to find a feeder cup which suits your needs??

Please let me know

Luv V xxx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi V

Not yet I am afriad - she became poorly after I posted this (still is) so I am waiting until she is feeling better - any suggestions still gratefully recieved.

Hope work isn't too busy!
DC


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi DC,

Sorry to hear your little one wasn't well   how is she now??

How are you doing with the cup?

Let me know 

Luv V xxx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi V

Now DD is better after being poorly I tried her with the avent 'from bottle to cup' teats with a valve.  She didn't cry - which is what DS always did.  But she treated it like a cup (maybe no surprise) but it meant she only sipped and only had about 2 oz max rather than her normal 8 oz.  I am concerned about her dropping this much milk.  She had her sips and then just refused any more, but when we gave her her next bottle with a normal teat at bedtime she drank all of it.

Should I persevere with those teats?

DC


----------

